# Blood results



## TheHoggle (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi,

Here are my latest blood results (my dr agreed that I needed a higher dose of Armour),

Free T3 4.8 (3.1 - 6.8)
Free T4 11.9 (12-22)
TSH 0.55

I was on 2 grains about 10 days when I did the blood test. Does the Free T3 peak around this time after dose increase (I think I read this somewhere. Mayve it peaks around 1 week)? Or is the Free T3 a true reading? Strangely enough on 1 1/2 grains my Free T4 was 12 although my Free T3 was 4.0, TSH 4.0. Not sure why the Free T4 is not increasing but I know it can be slow to (and 2 grains only contains approx 75mcg T4)

I usually increase by 1/4 grains every 2 weeks or so. I am currently on 2 1/4 grains, doctor gave prescription to go to 2 1/2 grains. When I do increase, after about a week I improve but then around 10-14 days I start to go very hypo again. Has anyone elses experience with Armour been like this? When you do get close to a stable dose how long does it take to notice the difference? I've seen different scenarios - some people say they notice the difference straight away but some say it takes longer. BTW I don't have a thryoid so guessing I need a fairly large dose - possibly around 3 grains.

Would be interested to hear people's experience. Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

As you continue to feel better, you tend to do more thus requiring constant titration about every 6 to 8 weeks until you are stable.

That was my experience. I am very active at the gym, walking and anything I can find an excuse to do outside. I stabilized on 3 1/2 grains. (72 year old female)

Since Free T3 is your active hormone, it is easy to burn it right up!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

And remember, your free t4 will continue to drop as you increase your dose. As will your TSH. You just need focus on free t3.


----------



## TheHoggle (Jan 12, 2015)

Andros said:


> As you continue to feel better, you tend to do more thus requiring constant titration about every 6 to 8 weeks until you are stable.
> 
> That was my experience. I am very active at the gym, walking and anything I can find an excuse to do outside. I stabilized on 3 1/2 grains. (72 year old female)
> 
> Since Free T3 is your active hormone, it is easy to burn it right up!


Thanks. I never thought of it like that!


----------



## TheHoggle (Jan 12, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> And remember, your free t4 will continue to drop as you increase your dose. As will your TSH. You just need focus on free t3.


So I take it it's ok if my T4 is slightly below range if Free T3 is in the "optimal" range?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes...even if it is squarely out of range on the low side, your primary concern is free t3.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ROLF!! Now you do!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes!


----------

